# Supprimer des fichiers sur mon mac en les gardant sur iCloud



## romyddd (15 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 
tout est dit dans le titre... Je ne suis pas une experte niveau cloud. J'avoue que je comprend pas tout ! 
Mon problème est pourtant simple. Je n'arrive pas à  supprimer des fichiers dans le Finder, sans qu'ils se suppriment du Cloud... 
J'ai fait le test de supprimer un fichier sur mon mac, il s'est directement enlevé du cloud aussi ! 

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ericse (15 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Oui c'est le principe d'iCloud, tout ce qui est sur le Mac est aussi sur iCloud, ce qui est supprimé du Mac est supprimé d'iCloud.
Pourquoi veux-tu supprimer des fichiers du Mac ?


----------



## romyddd (15 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui c'est le principe d'iCloud, tout ce qui est sur le Mac est aussi sur iCloud, ce qui est supprimé du Mac est supprimé d'iCloud.
> Pourquoi veux-tu supprimer des fichiers du Mac ?


Merci pour ta réponse. 
ok je vois, il n’y a vraiment aucune solution du coup? 
Je voudrais les supprimer pour faire un maximum de place sur mon mac, mais tout en les gardant stockés quelques part dans un cloud, tout simplement.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2021)

romyddd a dit:


> ok je vois, il n’y a vraiment aucune solution du coup?


Un gros disque externe ?


En attendant, *Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## ericse (16 Février 2021)

romyddd a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> ok je vois, il n’y a vraiment aucune solution du coup?


Il y a une option pour les photos, et aussi pour les fichiers, qui permet d'optimiser le stockage. Cela fait que le Mac garde les fichiers tant qu'il y a de la place localement, mais si elle vient à manquer il les efface et attend que tu en ais besoin pour les récupérer depuis le cloud. Sauf que c'est lui qui décide, tu ne peux pas dire quoi garder et quoi effacer.


----------



## iBaby (20 Février 2021)

Bonjour. Il suffit d’activer iCloud Drive. 

De quels types de fichiers s’agit-il ? 

Si le Bureau et les Documents du Mac sont synchronisés avec iCloud, c’est normal qu’ils soient supprimés du cloud en les supprimant du Mac.

Il faut donc activer iCloud Drive, d’y créer des dossiers dans l’emplacement d’iCloud Drive, qui pourront héberger des fichiers en tous genres sans que leur suppression du Mac entraîne leur suppression du Drive. Prévoir un forfait de stockage adéquat, s’ils sont volumineux.


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2021)

Depuis j'ai trouvé un utilitaire permettant de forcer l'aller-retour entre iCloud et le disque, même si je ne le trouve pas très pratique à utiliser: "Bailiff – menubar control over whether iCloud documents are kept in local storage" - https://eclecticlight.co/cirrus-bailiff/


----------



## Vinyl (24 Février 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Il faut donc activer iCloud Drive, d’y créer des dossiers dans l’emplacement d’iCloud Drive, qui pourront héberger des fichiers en tous genres sans que leur suppression du Mac entraîne leur suppression du Drive. Prévoir un forfait de stockage adéquat, s’ils sont volumineux.


@iBaby 

Tu es sur de toi ? Normalement, si tu supprimes un fichier de ton mac (qui est dans le dossier iCloud Drive, le bureau, documents) , il sera également supprimé d’icloud Drive.

Pour répondre à la question, comme l’a dit @ericse , il faut activer "optimiser le stockage". Le mac décide tout seul de ce qui doit être conservé localement ou pas. Pratique, on n’a pas besoin de s’en occuper mais ça manque de contrôle. Sur DropbBox avec formule pro, il y a une option “SmartSynch” ou tu choisiras quel fichier sont en locale et ceux qui sont seulement en ligne. Je trouve ça plus pratique mais ça demande plus de gestion.







Mais bon, DropBox, je trouve que ça sollicite trop le CPU. Mais sur un Mac récent, ça consomme trop.


----------



## iBaby (24 Février 2021)

Vinyl a dit:


> @iBaby
> 
> Tu es sur de toi ? Normalement, si tu supprimes un fichier de ton mac (qui est dans le dossier iCloud Drive, le bureau, documents) , il sera également supprimé d’icloud Drive.
> 
> ...



N’ayant plus de Mac, je ne te le jurerais pas, mais j’ai fait par le passé cette manip’.
[emoji848]
Pour moi, tout dépend où sont rangés les fichiers en question. Ne pas confondre d’une part les dossiers Bureau et Documents lorsqu’ils sont synchronisés avec iCloud, et d’autre part tout autre dossier créé sur le Drive. 

Le Drive n’est pas le Mac, où l’on peut stocker des dossiers en local. Le Drive est sur serveur, donc, mais il y a des emplacements qui peuvent être gardés même si on supprime en local sur le Mac (hors Bureau et Documents, si ceux-ci sont synchronisés avec iCloud (à ne pas confondre avec iCoud Drive, qui s’active aussi, à part). 

Ici, j’ai un iPhone et un iPad : dans Fichiers, j’ai un onglet iCloud Drive et un onglet Sur mon iPad. Moi, je ne stocke pas ou peu de fichiers sur mon iPad, parce que ma conception de la bureautique entre iOS iPad OS et MacOS est différente. Mais si je le faisais, un fichier supprimé du Drive n’entraînerait pas la suppression du « même » fichier éventuellement stocké sur mon iPad. Par contre, il serait supprimé du Drive en accès depuis mon iPhone. Cela dit pour l’équivalence entre un Mac et un iPad.

Le Drive n’étant ni sur iPhone ni sur Mac ni sur iPad, c’est un espace de stockage indépendant de celui de nos machines en local. 

Il faut donc dupliquer les fichiers désirés dans le Drive, si ce sont des documents, pour qu’ils ne soient pas supprimés à cause de la synchronisation Documents et Bureau. Qui peut très bien être désactivée aussi. 

Faut bien distinguer Sauvegarde = Drive 
Et synchronisation iCloud


----------



## iBaby (24 Février 2021)

Il suffit de voir la différence entre le dossier téléchargement du Mac, qui est en local, et le dossier téléchargement d’iCloud, qui est synchronisé, pour se faire une idée plus nette du fonctionnement.


----------



## iBaby (24 Février 2021)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206985 

C’est expliqué là, mais de manière un peu trop synthétique sauce Apple.

On a trop tendance à oublier maintenant qu’on a 128 ou 256 GO ou plus de capacité de stockage sur un Mac, qui sont absolument notre propriété locale.

Pour iCloud Drive https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204025


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2021)

Vinyl a dit:


> Tu es sur de toi ? Normalement, si tu supprimes un fichier de ton mac (qui est dans le dossier iCloud Drive, le bureau, documents) , il sera également supprimé d’icloud Drive.


Bonjour,
Si tu supprimes manuellement un fichier du dossier iCloud Drive (ou d'un sous dossier) il sera effacé à la fois du Mac et de iCloud.


----------



## iBaby (24 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si tu supprimes manuellement un fichier du dossier iCloud Drive (ou d'un sous dossier) il sera effacé à la fois du Mac et de iCloud.



C’est bref. Situé où ? Dans « Documents et Bureau Synchronisés », oui.

Pour le reste, il me semble que si le fichier est dans un dossier local sur le Mac (je crée une bibliothèque ou dossier Autres), je peux aussi le copier dans le Drive (hors « Documents et Bureau Synchronisés ») à un emplacement qui sera préservé.

Je veux dire qu’on peut sauvegarder des fichiers dans le Drive, indépendamment du Mac.

Si l’intéressée peut intervenir maintenant pour clarifier sa demande, ça nous aiderait peut-être à préciser. Tout est possible, à condition de nuancer.

Sa situation est typiquement celle de l’utilisateur qui a synchronisé Documents et Bureau et qui cherche à sauvegarder des documents sur iCloud, sans le faire sur le Drive.


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> C’est bref. Situé où ? Dans « Documents et Bureau Synchronisés », oui.


Chez moi ça s'appelle* iCloud Drive*, Documents et Bureau sont des sous-dossiers (si tu actives l'option) :







iBaby a dit:


> Je veux dire qu’on peut sauvegarder des fichiers dans le Drive, indépendamment du Mac.


Je ne crois pas


----------



## iBaby (24 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Chez moi ça s'appelle* iCloud Drive*, Documents et Bureau sont des sous-dossiers (si tu actives l'option) :
> Voir la pièce jointe 216055
> 
> 
> ...



Peut-être que c’est récent mais j’en doute. Tu ne peux pas créer des dossiers supplémentaires ? Si bien-sûr ! Si seuls Documents et Bureau sont synchronisés entre Mac et iCloud, les dossiers que tu peux créer en plus sont synchronisés uniquement dans le Cloud.


Ça frise l’incompétence. Inutile de venir dire des salades aux novices si vous ne savez pas développer ni utiliser un ordinateur ni répondre aux questionnements en évaluant le souhait de la personne qui lance le sujet.

Vous êtes froid, laconique, avare de vos mots et de votre savoir, ou complètement à côté de la plaque. 

Et vous n’êtes pas le seul. Or c’est un forum d’entraide, pas le lieu d’asséner des leçons de conviction. Y’a des types qui font un boulot formidable dans d’autres sections pour aider les pommés. Le minimum c’est de la fermer ou de s’y consacrer mieux.

On ne sait pas qui vous êtes. Vous pourriez être un actionnaire richissime qui balance des salades pour faire économiser à Apple du courant en dissuadant les nioubes d’utiliser leur Cloud. On ne sait pas qui vous êtes c’est très bien comme ça, mais honorez un peu le travail d’Apple ou allez voir ailleurs. Y’a assez de bonnes volontés, mais faut pas abaisser le niveau. À bon entendeur, salut.


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Peut-être que c’est récent mais j’en doute. Tu ne peux pas créer des dossiers supplémentaires ? Si bien-sûr ! Si seuls Documents et Bureau sont synchronisés entre Mac et iCloud, les dossiers que tu peux créer en plus sont synchronisés uniquement dans le Cloud.


Franchement je ne crois pas que l'on puisse avoir des fichiers ou dossiers uniquement sur iCloud (c'est à dire non visibles ou cliquables depuis le Mac), comme on peut le faire avec d'autres clouds, mais si tu peux montrer le contraire ça m'intéresse aussi.


----------



## iBaby (24 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Franchement je ne crois pas que l'on puisse avoir des fichiers ou dossiers uniquement sur iCloud (c'est à dire non visibles ou cliquables depuis le Mac), comme on peut le faire avec d'autres clouds, mais si tu peux montrer le contraire ça m'intéresse aussi.



Je remets un dernier jeton dans la machine à perdre à tous les coups :

Pourquoi, je vous le demande concrètement, pourquoi diable voudriez-vous que ces fichiers fussent, je vous cite « sur iCloud (c'est à dire non visibles ou cliquables depuis le Mac) » ?

Depuis quand « avoir des fichiers ou dossiers uniquement sur iCloud » signifie qu’ils soient « non visibles ou cliquables depuis le Mac » ?

Qu’est-ce à dire ? Que l’on n’aurait pas d’interface pour les voir et cliquer dessus ?
Il faudrait attendre le prochain ordinateur disruptif d’Apple pour les voir ? Que serait un dossier perso sur iCloud auquel on n’aurait pas accès ? 

Franchement, ça craint.


----------



## iBaby (24 Février 2021)

Sur iCloud Drive (à partir de l’iPhone) :






Ce nouveau dossier sera sur iCloud Drive, pas sur iPhone.




Sur iPhone : 






Ce nouveau dossier sera sur iPhone, pas sur iCloud Drive.


Conséquence ?[emoji848]

Des questions ?


----------



## ericse (24 Février 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Des questions ?


J'ai rien compris à ta démonstration   
Mais c'est pas grave, tu as ton idée et j'ai la mienne, on peut rester comme ça


----------



## iBaby (25 Février 2021)

Y’a pas d’“idée”, c’est la réalité. Je n’invente rien. Si, comme la personne qui a créé ce sujet, tu veux pouvoir garder sur iCloud des fichiers supprimés de ton ordinateur, le point que j’aborde est décisif. 

Le reste...[emoji849]


----------



## Nicolarts (25 Février 2021)

romyddd a dit:


> J'ai fait le test de supprimer un fichier sur mon mac, il s'est directement enlevé du cloud aussi !


Je sers iCloud juste pour synchronser entre Mac et iPad Pro. Je dirais "Sync-Force" car si je supprime un fichier = ça supprime tout ce qu'il y a dans iCloud et les produits d'Apple.

SI tu veux laisser les fichiers juste sur Cloud : Tu n'as choisir que Dropdox, OneDrive, pCloud, etc... Et Oublie iCloud...


----------



## iBaby (26 Février 2021)

Nicolarts a dit:


> Je sers iCloud juste pour synchronser entre Mac et iPad Pro. Je dirais "Sync-Force" car si je supprime un fichier = ça supprime tout ce qu'il y a dans iCloud et les produits d'Apple.
> 
> SI tu veux laisser les fichiers juste sur Cloud : Tu n'as choisir que Dropdox, OneDrive, pCloud, etc... Et Oublie iCloud...



Parce que vous synchronisez votre Mac et votre iPad avec iCloud.

Vous ne synchronisez pas juste vos deux machines entre elles. Ce sont vos deux machines qui ont un accès synchronisé à un Cloud.

« si je supprime un fichier = ça supprime tout ce qu'il y a dans iCloud et les produits d'Apple. »

Non, ça supprime le fichier sur iCloud auquel vos machines ont accès. 

Vous voyez le fichier depuis votre Mac et iPad, mais il n’est que dans le cloud.

Si vous ne situez pas un fichier dans le Drive mais sur disons le dossier Musique de votre Mac, il n’est pas dans le cloud. Il est sur votre Mac, et vous ne le voyez pas depuis votre iPad.

Un fichier sur iCloud, vous y avez accès depuis vos machines, heureusement. Le supprimer c’est un choix, mais ce que vous voyez là est ailleurs.


----------



## iDanGener (29 Août 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> C’est bref. Situé où ? Dans « Documents et Bureau Synchronisés », oui.
> 
> Pour le reste, il me semble que si le fichier est dans un dossier local sur le Mac (je crée une bibliothèque ou dossier Autres), je peux aussi le copier dans le Drive (hors « Documents et Bureau Synchronisés ») à un emplacement qui sera préservé.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

J'explore la solution iCloud 50 Go pour avoir accès à certains dossiers lorsque je ne suis pas sur mon Mac.  Je n'ai pas un QI exceptionnel, mais je ne suis pas trop con non plus, mais je trouve le fonctionnement de iCloud Drive très anxiogène et compliqué.  

À ce que j'ai compris:

 L'activation des dossiers Bureau et Document dans iCloud les font disparaître de notre Mac, à moins de demander de les conserver, auquel cas ils seront conservés dans un dossier iCloud Drive (Archive) dans le dossier de départ. Mais qu'arrive-t-il si je modifie un document dans ce dossier iCloud Drive (Archive) à partir du Mac, le sera-t-il dans le iCloud aussi ?


Et lorsqu'on se déconnecte de iCloud, de *nouveaux* dossiers vides Bureau et Document sont créés.
Ça ne donne pas vraiment le goût, mettons. Dommage, car le forfait 50Go n'est vraiment pas cher.

Si Apple segmentait explicitement iCloud Drive en iCloud-Archive et iCloud-Synchro, ce serait peut-être plus clair et plus ergonomique.

Mais tout ça est peut-être juste une question d'habitude.


----------



## ericse (29 Août 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Mais tout ça est peut-être juste une question d'habitude.


Bonjour,
Je confirme, une fois en route je trouve iCloud très simple et intuitif, ce sont les phases de démarrage ou d'arrêt qui sont un peu complexes.


----------



## iDanGener (29 Août 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> [..]
> 
> Vous voyez le fichier depuis votre Mac et iPad, mais il n’est que dans le cloud.
> 
> [..]


Ça c'est une partie que je ne comprends pas bien.  Il doit bien y avoir une copie de cachée sur le Mac. Par exemple, à l'instant je viens de faire le test suivant:

Je suis sur mon Mac
Je me déconnecte de internet (ni filaire ni Wi-Fi)
Je vérifie (quand même ) que je ne suis pas connecté en tentant une connexion à Google
J'ouvre le dossier Numbers du iCloud Drive
Je double-clique un fichier et il s'ouvre.
Je peux le modifier et l'enregistrer
Lorsque je me connecte à Internet, le fichier est synchronisé.

Où sont «cachés» ces documents sur le Mac ?


----------



## iDanGener (29 Août 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> ericse a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour,
> > Je confirme, une fois en route je trouve iCloud très simple et intuitif, ce sont les phases de démarrage ou d'arrêt qui sont un peu complexes.



Ça «commence» à se placer dans ma tête.  Je continue l'exploration. Merci pour l'encouragement. 




iDanGener a dit:


> [..] Je n'ai pas un QI exceptionnel, mais je ne suis pas trop con non plus,  [..]



Je commence à douter de la deuxième partie de cette affirmation


----------



## iBaby (29 Août 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Ça c'est une partie que je ne comprends pas bien.  Il doit bien y avoir une copie de cachée sur le Mac. Par exemple, à l'instant je viens de faire le test suivant:
> 
> Je suis sur mon Mac
> Je me déconnecte de internet (ni filaire ni Wi-Fi)
> ...


En cache. Il y a sûrement un cache des dossiers et fichiers récemment et fréquemment utilisés. Mais ce que je disais vaut pour le général.


----------

